# Günstige Big Game Einsteiger-Ausrüstung



## len (5. Juni 2005)

Hi,
suche nach einer günstigen Big Game Ausrüstung für das Angeln in Kroatien,
Habe leider noch sehr wenig Ahnung davon (letztes Jahr die erste Fahrt mitgemacht) und bin daher über jeden Tip dankbar!

greez Len


----------



## Sailfisch (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Günstige Big Game Einsteiger-Ausrüstung*

Hallo Len,
eine Big Game Ausrüstung aus dem Boden zu stampfen wird eine Menge Geld kosten. Insbesondere wenn Du was anständiges kaufen willst, was ich Dir nur empfehlen kann. Eine gute Multi ( Penn International  o. Shimano Tiagra  ) ist unter 400 € nicht zu haben. Auch Ruten gibts nicht geschenkt, sind aber preiswerter als Rollen. Ich Fische selbst die Shimano BeastMaster TravellerSerie . Einige mögen den Griff nicht, solltest Du Dir vorher mal ansehen, ich finde den gut.
Würde Dir zu einer 30iger oder 50iger Ausrüstung raten!


----------



## Ansgar (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Günstige Big Game Einsteiger-Ausrüstung*

Moin,

Also ich habe mal gehört Mitchell hätte ganz tolle Rollen ) (war ein Witz) 

Nehme an, Du willst Da Tuna's jagen und hoffst auf Fische jenseits 100 Pfund?
Oder habe ich die Überschrift falsch verstanden? Für kleinere Fische bis maximal 50 Pfund klappt das mit der Einsteigerausrüstung ganz gut - Da kannst Du fast mit der Norwegenausrüstung (wenn Du denn eine hast) starten.
Aber Einsteiger Ausrüstung so wie ich das jetzt mal interpretiere (was einfaches und preiswertes) und große Fische verträgt sich nicht so gut. Das ist so ungefähr wie 'Suche Ackergaul zum Pferderennen'. 
Ist leider so, dass man da gleich mit Qualität starten sollte (insbesondere bei den Rollen!), alles andere macht keinen Sinn. Die Frage ist aber auch generell ob sich das für Dich lohnt, gleich ne Ausrüstung zu kaufen, wenn Du evtl nur einmal im Jahr da runter kommst.

Wenn es ne eigene Ausrüstung sein muß versuch mal bei einem der großen Versender ne 'alte' Tiagra zu bekommen, die werden, weil gerade die neue 'A' Serie rausgekommen ist, gerade ziemlich verschleudert. Damit hast Du dann ne verlässliche Rolle. Allerdings legst Du für ne 50er vermutlich immer noch > 500 Dollar US hin. Schön sind auch die Avet EXW oder wie die heissen (sind aber etwas kleiner). Da habe ich aber noch keine eigenen Erfahrungen. Ne etwas preiswertere Alternative wäre noch ne Shimano 50 2 Speed, die geht auch noch, aber ganz billig sind auch die nicht. Mit ner 30er würde ich mich unterbewaffnet fühlen für nen 100er Tuna. 

Rutenmäßig streiten sich die Geister. Wenn es was preiswertes von der Stange sein mag ich die Daiwas ganz gerne - die gibt es hier aber nicht. Von daher würde ich in Dtland wohl auf Penn oder Shimano zurückgreifen (Aber da gibt es auch gute und schlechte Ruten - also nicht nur auf den Namen achten). Liegst Du vermutlich aber auch bei 200 Euro. 

Dann brauchst Du noch ne 50er Mono, Haken, Vorfächer, Crimps, etc. etc. 

Also, insgesamt ein teurer Spaß - aber was anderes macht wenig Sinn, denn wenn Du nen guten Hook up hast und der Tuna zerlegt Dir in der ersten Flucht Dein Spielzeug Geschirr, dann hat Dir das auch nicht wirklich genützt.

Also, take it easy & al the best
Ansgar


----------



## ossis angelladen (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Günstige Big Game Einsteiger-Ausrüstung*

wenn du beine biggame-tour buchst, verfügen die boote üblicherweise über geeignetes gerät. mit rute, rolle und schnur ist es alleine nicht getan.
vor reiseantritt solltest du dich wegen eines bootes und dessen ausstattung erkundigen.
willst du irgendein boot mieten, denke bitte an geeignete rutenhalter bzw. ob solche vorhanden sind. für unsere breitengrade übliche nachträglich montierbare haben keinen sinn.
verfügst du selbst über ein geeignetes boot, das dementsprechend ausgestattet ist,
solltest  du bei rolle und rute nicht auf den centavo achten.


----------



## Karstein (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Günstige Big Game Einsteiger-Ausrüstung*

Hi len,

alle Boote in Jezera (falls Du dorthin willst?) haben bestes Tackle an Bord und stehen Dir während der Charter zur Verfügung, falles ast ausschließlich Shimano Tiagra Ruten und Rollen. 

Solltest Du Dir dennoch was zulegen und auf Blauflossen-Tun gehen wollen, wirst an 80 lbs Geschirr nicht herumkommen, das wird dort sowohl Stand Up als auch vom Fighting Chair gefischt.

Vorschlag: stelle mal Deine Suchanfrage beim Big Game Fishing Club Deutschland unter www.bgfc.de in´s Forum ein. Gerade vor drei Wochen wechselte eine gebrauchte 80er Tiagra Rute ihren Besitzer, und da gibt´s immer wieder mal Verkäufe von Gebrauchtmaterial. 

Ansonsten auch mal im Angler´s Top Shop bei Holger nachfragen, der hat meines Wissens auch Tiagra-Kram parat zu fairen Preisen.


----------



## Sailfisch (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Günstige Big Game Einsteiger-Ausrüstung*



			
				Ansgar schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> Also ich habe mal gehört Mitchell hätte ganz tolle Rollen ) (war ein Witz)



Tztztztztztztz   |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  :q 
Kaum mehr online und dann sowas #d  #d  #d  :q 
Aber zu Deiner Erheiterung, ich habe die Mitchells noch und im November kommen sie auf jeden Fall zum Einsatz!    

@Karsten
Meine Links gehen zum TopShop!  :m


----------



## Karstein (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Günstige Big Game Einsteiger-Ausrüstung*

Lass mich raten, Kai: Mexico?


----------



## Sailfisch (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Günstige Big Game Einsteiger-Ausrüstung*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Lass mich raten, Kai: Mexico?



Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, 
fliege nochmal mit nur 2 Kollegen auf die Malediven!  :q  :q  :q
Sind auf dem selben Schiff, sprich werden megaviel Platz haben, wird bestimmt genial!

Aber danach wird wieder Mexico an der Reihe sein!  :q  :q  :q  
Oder doch Kenia?  :m


----------



## Karstein (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Günstige Big Game Einsteiger-Ausrüstung*

Also Wiederholungstäter! #6


----------



## len (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Günstige Big Game Einsteiger-Ausrüstung*

OK Leute, danke erstmal für eure Tips,
werde mich in nächster Zeit mal umschauen...

Greez


----------



## Dorschi (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Günstige Big Game Einsteiger-Ausrüstung*

@Sail Ich hoffe nur, es sind keine Riptide. Bei einem ordentlichen GT kannst Du dich sonst auf ein Bremsscheiben- Gesichtsbranding gefasst machen!


----------



## Sailfisch (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Günstige Big Game Einsteiger-Ausrüstung*



			
				Dorschi schrieb:
			
		

> @Sail Ich hoffe nur, es sind keine Riptide. Bei einem ordentlichen GT kannst Du dich sonst auf ein Bremsscheiben- Gesichtsbranding gefasst machen!



Nööööööööööööö, 
Ti 20/30 und Ti 30/50! Die Qualitäten der Riptide sind bekannt!


----------



## len (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Günstige Big Game Einsteiger-Ausrüstung*

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=36162&item=7161655039&rd=1&ssPageName=WD2V

Was haltet ihr davon?
Ist das eine gute Role, und wieviel kann man dafür bieten???


----------



## Sailfisch (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Günstige Big Game Einsteiger-Ausrüstung*

Also im TopShop bekommst Du die für 398 €, wenn Du tax und Versandkosten aus den Staaten berechnest und berücksichtigst, daß es mit der Gewährleistung problematisch ist, so würde ich nicht mehr als 200 € ausgeben.


----------



## len (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Günstige Big Game Einsteiger-Ausrüstung*

oki, Danke


----------



## Rausreißer (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Günstige Big Game Einsteiger-Ausrüstung*

Len mach das mal das ist eine Gute Wahl.
Ist auch vom Gewicht her ne schöne Reiserolle
Und dann als Tipp noch 71 Berkley Trilenne Big Game in Klar.
Ca. 600 meter gehen auf die 50er TLD II.

Als Alternative Kannst Du auch TopShot mit zB 39er Fireline als Backing fischen.
Hat aber den Nachteil das Du da wohl 1100 Meter Fireline draufnudeln musst um die Rolle zu füllen und dann noch der Knoten fürs Topshot...

Hmm, na nicht mein Ding, aber hier gab es mal eine sehr angregte Diskussion mit Mikey Finn :m darüber. Also stöber doch mal nen bischen im Board und bilde Dir Deine eigene Meinung.

Zur Rute: Da kannst Du unter 150 Euro schon was mit den Shimano Beastmaster werden. Teurer geht natürlich immer.


Mensch Ansgar Du bist ja wieder da. #6 
Bist Du schon wieder in Cairns? Erzähl doch mal.


Sail, wie sieht das den so von der Reisplanung aus ich bin ja auch noch auf der Suche für 14 Tage im Februar. Hmm Mexico.... ? |kopfkrat 
Vielleicht hat Karstensen auch Interesse und wir machen was zusammen?
2- bis 4 Leute habe ich auch noch mit Interesse an einer Big Game Reise

In Kenia war ich bis jetzt einmal. Das Land ist sehr schön, fischen war ok. Aber sich außerhalb der Hotelanlage zu Bewegen war ziemlich nervig. Das geht eigentlich nur mit Bodyguard :g   
Ich glaube nicht das sich das geändert hat  #c 

Gernot |wavey:


----------



## Sailfisch (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Günstige Big Game Einsteiger-Ausrüstung*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Sail, wie sieht das den so von der Reisplanung aus ich bin ja auch noch auf der Suche für 14 Tage im Februar. Hmm Mexico.... ? |kopfkrat
> Vielleicht hat Karstensen auch Interesse und wir machen was zusammen?
> 2- bis 4 Leute habe ich auch noch mit Interesse an einer Big Game Reise
> 
> ...



Moin Gernot,
würde gern mal was mit Euch unternehmen. Im November geht es aber erstmal wieder auf die Malediven. Um sich von dem Kulturschock zu erholen benötigt mein Geldbeutel mindestens 1 Jahr. Arme Stipendiaten verdienen leider nicht so gut, das heißt verdienen schon bekommen halt nur nicht. 
Wir sollten Mexico auf jeden Fall im Auge behalten, ich will da auf jeden Fall wieder hin, weil ich so positive Erfahrungen gemacht habe! Herbst 2006 / Anfang 2007 ist ins Auge gefaßt!


----------



## Karstein (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Günstige Big Game Einsteiger-Ausrüstung*

Und ich kann so weit voraus noch nicht planen, Gernot. Muss ja alles zusammenpassen2006 - bestimmt auch Norge, Canada vielleicht. 

Was ist mit Socotra, das stand ja auch mal zur Debatte?


----------



## Big Fins (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Günstige Big Game Einsteiger-Ausrüstung*

"off Topic on" 
Die TLD50 von dem Ebayangebot kommt aber nicht aus USA, sondern aus Malaysia. Von daher fallen auf jedenfall keine Strafzölle an, nur Zoll und MwSt.
Ist ja uch Neuware von dem Händler und er ist schon länger auf dem Markt.
"off Topic off" |kopfkrat  :m


----------



## Jetblack (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Günstige Big Game Einsteiger-Ausrüstung*

@plaa Sawai - Strafzölle für den Import von Rollen aus den US fallen zur Zeit nicht mehr an. Die EU zofft sich zwar weiter mit den US, und es werden wieder Strafzölle fällig, aber nach meinem Kenntnisstand nicht für Angelrollen.

Was die angebotene Rolle aus Malaysia angeht sollte man bedenken, daß hier unterm Strich steht "das Mindestgebot wurde noch nicht erreicht" - das ist eine Option beim US eBay, die wir hier (bei eBay.de) nicht haben: Reinsetzen der Ware zu einem Minimalpreis, aber Nicht-Verkauf der Ware bis der Mindestpreis erzieltwurde. Ist zwar ein komisches Konzept, das ich nicht begreife, aber so isses halt.


----------



## len (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Günstige Big Game Einsteiger-Ausrüstung*

Das heißt wenn ich den Artikel für 200 $ ersteigern würde, der Mindestpreis aber bei 250 $ liegt, bekomme ich die Rolle nicht??


----------



## Jetblack (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Günstige Big Game Einsteiger-Ausrüstung*

Korrekt! - mehr ist dazu nicht zu sagen.


----------



## len (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Günstige Big Game Einsteiger-Ausrüstung*

Na toll


----------



## len (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Günstige Big Game Einsteiger-Ausrüstung*

Gibt es sonst noch vernünftige Rollen dieirh zu empfehlen habt??


----------



## Jetblack (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Günstige Big Game Einsteiger-Ausrüstung*

@len ... wieso? Die Händler in Malaysia haben auch einen Mindest-VK unter dem sich ein Verkauf nicht lohnt.
Absurd ist nur die Technik von eBay USA a la "Ich wil mindestens 250,00 USD aber biete zum Einstieg 1,00 USD an"

Das ist der Punkt bei eBay, den ich nicht begreife ... die Intention des Händlers finde ich nachvollziehbar!


----------



## len (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Günstige Big Game Einsteiger-Ausrüstung*

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7160851455&fromMakeTrack=true

Und was ist hiermit???
Geht die auch noch und wieviel kann ich dafür bezahlen??


----------



## Big Fins (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Günstige Big Game Einsteiger-Ausrüstung*

Ich mach Dir mal nen Vorschlag, besorge Dir mal Kataloge und Preise und vergleiche dann im I-Net. Du erwartest das wir Dir die Arbeit abnehmen, das kanns nicht sein bei aller Hilfsbereitschaft, siehts Du wohl auch ein oder?
Und die Fakten zu Geräteklassen wurden Dir auch schon erklärt.
Shimano, Penn, einige Mitchell, Duell, Accurate, Avet, Daiwa, kannste Du alle nehmen und selbst herausfinden, was Dir das Hobby Wert ist


----------



## Karstein (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Günstige Big Game Einsteiger-Ausrüstung*

Kann auch den Katalog von Melton Tackle (www.meltontackle.com) empfehlen, den ich grad neben mir zu liegen habe. Alle großen Produzenten von BG Equipment sind darin zu finden.


----------



## Sailfisch (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Günstige Big Game Einsteiger-Ausrüstung*

Die Auswahl von Holgers TopShop ist auch ganz gut! Und wenn Du den mal an die Strippe bekommst, so kann er Dir auch einiges nützliches erzählen.


----------



## len (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Günstige Big Game Einsteiger-Ausrüstung*

Ok Leute, Danke erstmal für die vielen Tips!!!

Ich hätt da nur noch eine Frage und zwar zu den Schnurklassen...
Was für eine Tragkraft hat denn zb. eine 20 lb. Schnur?

Greez


----------



## len (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Günstige Big Game Einsteiger-Ausrüstung*

Und welchen Durchmesser?


----------



## guifri (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Günstige Big Game Einsteiger-Ausrüstung*

@jetblack

dieses konzept haben wir inzwischen auch hier bei ebay (seit kurzem), zumindest für bestimmte warengruppen wie autos und boote...


ich versteh das konzept, erst zum bieten reizen und dann hoffen, dass die bieter die kontrolle verlieren....ist quasi eine winwinloose-funktion...ebay und verkäufer gewinnen (ebay wegen der höheren verkaufsprovision), kunde verliert wenn er sich das limit nicht vorher setzt


----------



## Big Fins (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Günstige Big Game Einsteiger-Ausrüstung*

Der Durchmesser ist bei einer 20lbs nicht ausschlaggebend, bei Multies wird fast ausschließlich die Aufnahmemöglichkeit für verschiedene Scnurrklassen angegeben, zB 600m 30lbs, 500m 40lbs, 400m 50lbs. 
Die Durchmesser können varieren und trotzdem sind dann zB eine 20lbs Schnurr. Ist eigentlich ganz wichtig, wenn man zB einen Fisch gerne als Rekord bei der I.G.F.A. anmelden möchte, den da zählt die eben diese Schnurrklasse. Die Schnurr muß aber zertifiziert sein, sonst siehts mau aus.
Eine 25lbs schnurr hat etwa nen Durchmesser +/- 0.48mm, hab jetzt den Google nicht angeschmissen , eine 20lbs wird wohl so um die 0.40mm liegen.


----------



## len (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: Günstige Big Game Einsteiger-Ausrüstung*

Hat diese Rolle 2 Bremsen???

http://media2.e-commedia.com/meltontackle/products/8434_torium30.jpg


----------



## Sailfisch (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: Günstige Big Game Einsteiger-Ausrüstung*

Ich kann da leider nichts erkennen! Stelle mir aber die Frage, ob Du ein Zweibremssystem benötigst.


----------



## Jirko (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: Günstige Big Game Einsteiger-Ausrüstung*

hallo len #h

der hebel, den du vermutlich als schieberegler gedeutet hast, ist meines wissens nach nur der entkopplungshebel für den freilauf. die torium hat nur 1 bremssystem... allerdings mit mehreren scheiben #h


----------



## Onkel Petrus (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: Günstige Big Game Einsteiger-Ausrüstung*

Hihi, wisst ihr noch, ich hatte mal dieselbe Frage gestellt.
Als "Urlaubs-Big-Gamer" hab ichs nach eurer Beratung und meinen eigenen Erfahrungen inzwischen aufgegeben und benutze Leihgerät.
Gruss an alle


----------



## len (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: Günstige Big Game Einsteiger-Ausrüstung*

Ok danke,
aber wozu ist denn ein Zweibremssystem gut?


----------



## Ansgar (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Günstige Big Game Einsteiger-Ausrüstung*

Moin nochmal,

hey Len, also irgendwie habe ich hier jetzt den Überblick verloren!

Erst fragst Du nach Big Game - dann nach ner 20IBS Schnur?????
Und dann nach ner Torium????

Was willst Du denn jetzt eigentlich überhaupt da beangeln?????? Ich dachte BIG GAME?????

Mit ner 20 Ibs Schnur gehe ich Köderfische stippen, sprich Skipjack Tunas, kleine Mackerels etc aber bestimmt nicht auf Tunas der Big Game Kategorie.

Ne Torium ist ne Rolle mit ner sehr hohen Übersetzung zum Popper casten auf Kings oder so - das hat nichts mit Big Game zu tun - dazu ist die viel zu klein und zu hoch übersetzt.

Also, klär uns doch mal alle über Deine Zielfische auf, dann wird Dir glaube ich mehr geholfen...

All the best
Ansgar

PS: Rausreisser: ne, ich bin in Schleswig Holstein. Bei Jelle um die Ecke, da kennst Du es ja?!


----------



## Big Fins (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Günstige Big Game Einsteiger-Ausrüstung*

Ja Big-Game wird gern mal mit Light Tackle verwechselt. Oder auch mal als "großes Spiel" ( :q:q ) mißhandelt, kennt man ja. 
Aber gut, mit Light Tackle kann man (mit dem passenden Geschick) ja auch schon Big-Game erlegen, manchmal jedenfalls "gg".
Es ist ja nix neues, daß beim Poppern schon mal ein Sail oder Marlin zupackt und sogar gelandet werden kann. Aber klar eher die Ausnahme.

Nochmal den Tip an den len, wenn Du im Urlaub bist, schau daß Du mal auf ein Big-Game Boot mit deren Gerät zur Ausfahrt kommst, zum anlernen sehr gut geeignet.


----------



## len (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Günstige Big Game Einsteiger-Ausrüstung*

Neee ihr versteht mich alle falsch, das mit der 20 lbs. Schnur war ja nur ein Beispiel weil ich allgemein mal wissen wollte welchen Durchmesser die lb.-Werte haben...
Und mit der Torium das war auch nur weil es mir da gerade aufgefallen ist und ich wissen wollte wozu das gut ist!


----------



## Jetblack (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Günstige Big Game Einsteiger-Ausrüstung*



> Ich liebe es wenn ein Plan funktioniert!



auch wenn es böse klingt - aber Deine Footnote setzt auch voraus, daß man einen Plan hat!

Ich denke Du solltest Dir:
1. darüber selber klar werden, was Du willst 
2. hier im Board und anderweitig recherchieren was für diese Zwecke tauglich ist.
3. Danach fragen, ob diese oder jene Kombo harmoniert und vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis her passt 
BG angeln hat selbst in Kroatien eine große Bandbreite und dementsprechend sieht das Werkzeug dazu aus. Willst Du auf Blauflossen fischen ? - dann freunde Dich mit 50lbs Tackle aufwärts an (Preis für eine mäßige Kombo aus Rolle, Rute, Schnur: ca. 600,00 EUR - nach oben wie immer offen). Willst Du nicht in der finanziellen Liga spielen ... vertrau auf das Leihgerät!

Jeder andere Weg führt doch nur zu Verwirrung (siehe Torium und 20lbs Schnur) - denn nur auf konkrete, realistische Fragen können auch ordentliche Antworten folgen.


----------



## Jan77 (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Günstige Big Game Einsteiger-Ausrüstung*

Da hat der nette Onkel Jetblack recht!!!

|good: |good: |good:


----------



## Big Fins (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Günstige Big Game Einsteiger-Ausrüstung*

hallo len, schau Dir mal DIESE Rolle an. Das ist eine gute Einsteigerrolle der 30lbs Klasse.

Eine passende Rute wäre zB DIESE Rute.

Viel Spass beim stöbern.


----------



## Stingray (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Günstige Big Game Einsteiger-Ausrüstung*

Moin Moin

Hat schon einer von Euch hier bestellt ? http://www.hotspot-angelshop.de/hotspot/hsahtml/shop.htm  Also die Lures finde ich optisch ganz gut für den Preis. Habe den Shop aber noch nicht angetestet.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Ansgar (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Günstige Big Game Einsteiger-Ausrüstung*

Moin nochmal,



			
				Jetblack schrieb:
			
		

> auch wenn es böse klingt - aber Deine Footnote setzt auch voraus, daß man einen Plan hat!
> 
> Jeder andere Weg führt doch nur zu Verwirrung (siehe Torium und 20lbs Schnur) - denn nur auf konkrete, realistische Fragen können auch ordentliche Antworten folgen.



Tja, so sehe ich das auch. Da wundert es kaum, daß der Thread mittlerweile schon völlig ausgeartet ist. Mal geht es um Big Game, dann um 20IBs Durchmesser, dann Zweibremssystem, dann Torium und jetzt geht es hier um Online Shops...

Da weiß man dann beim besten Willen nicht mehr, wie man noch helfen soll.
Nochmals mein Vorschlag: Sag noch mal ganz genau worum es Dir geht, sonst wird das hier nichts mehr... Wäre schade, denn hier sind doch alle bemüht zu helfen...

All the best
Ansgar

PS: 'ihr versteht mich alle falsch' könnte man auch so verstehen: 'Ich habe mich unklar ausgedrückt'.


----------



## Micky Finn (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: Günstige Big Game Einsteiger-Ausrüstung*

nach dem Lesen des bisher geschriebenen.....hier mal meine ganz konkrete persönliche Empfehlung:

Leg dir eine Steife 30 lbs-Rute (möglichst 4 Teilig-für den Flieger), eine 30er-Rolle mit guter Bremse (um auch mit ner anderen rute vielleicht später ne Schnurklasse höher fischen zu können) und du bist für die Urlaubsfischerei vom kleinen Boot - zum Beispiel mit Einheimischen gerüstet.
Leg dir ein paar gute Schleppköder zu, 1,5er Mono und Stahl, gute geradschenklige Haken, eine qualitativ hochwertige Crimpzange, lerne wie man ein Zweihakensystem crimpt und darauf Bauchlappen oder ganze Fische aufgriggt - und stell den Fische nach die bei dem hier schon erwähnten "Little Big Game" gefangen werden. 

Bei Chartern wird eh das vorhandene Gerät verwendet, der Aufwand einen Satz mit 4 Ruten/Rollen mitzuschleppen und aufzuriggen um eigenes Equipment zu fischen lohnt nur wenn du mehrer Tage vor Ort und auf dem Wasser bist.

Grüße

Andreas


----------

